# Alle Zeichen des Alphabets ausgeben



## Guest (30. Jun 2007)

Hallo und guten Mittag!

Gibt es eine elegante Möglichkeit alle Zeichen des Alphabets auszugeben. Also indem man eine Schleife macht und dann irgendwie die aufsteigende Zahl in das betreffende Zeichen konvertiert?

Vielen Dank!


----------



## Jango (30. Jun 2007)

ASCII - Tabelle?


----------



## Gast (30. Jun 2007)

Ja - aber wie konvertiere ich die dann in Zeichen?


----------



## Jango (30. Jun 2007)

Java-Grundlagen:

http://www.galileocomputing.de/openbook/javainsel6/


----------



## L-ectron-X (30. Jun 2007)

Bspw. so:

```
public class Alphabet {
   public static void main(String[] args) {
      for(char a = 'A', z = 'Z'; a < z; a++) {
         System.out.print(a+" ");
      }
   }
}
```


----------

